# A Question of Morality



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

My boyfriend and I cannot afford to buy medicine for Callamanus. Our fish have been sick for a long time. Two tanks have it. In all, about 25 fish have it. 
The question is, should we euthanize them? I don't want to but I also don't want them to be in pain or suffer.
Please, please, please help. 

Thank you.
-Eden + Jose


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sick fish*

how much is the treatment ,what do u treat them with , i will look thru my stuff to see if i have anything that will help


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It will ultimately cost you more money to replace the euthanized fish than it would to buy the medicine. If you do go the route of euthanasia though, you will have to also drain and dry out the tanks for at least a week or two to get rid of the worms then clean the tank thoroughly with bleach before you use it again.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Cory, Do you still have Levamisole HCl?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*meds*

i just looked thru all my stuff i dont have anything for that


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cory how much would some HCI cost to treat both tanks?

I would not mind helping in chipping in on the cost for some meds to help them out. I can pay you when I see you for the fish order.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

We know that we will have to start over...we just want to get rid of it...(callamanus)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*location*

what area are u located in im in to chip in too ..


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

We're located at Avenue and Lawrence.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Cory

how much would treatment cost?? I'd like some for myself, just in case. But I would like to chip in for e-j also. 

wil


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Provided that my 2nd batch arrives it will be going for $15/5 grams. It was supposedly shipped on the 15th but hasn't arrived yet so Im a bit worried.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Cory, 

Can u please keep me posted. Also, how many gallons does 5 g cover?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Great to see so much generosity and caring for fellow members of this board. That's what makes this board and all the members here so great


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

5 grams of powder treats 100 gallons although that's a bit deceptive because you need two treatments to be sure you're rid of them so more accurately in my mind 5 grams treats 50 gallons but for some reason this is not how any fish medicine is sold. I wonder why .


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your generosity.
ameekplec. is helping me out so
thank you all who offered to pitch
in with me. When you guys need
help I'll try my best to help you. 
Thank youuuuuuuu. <3


----------

